# Citi Virtual Account Number problem..



## f-16

I am having a problem with my Citi VAN program that just started a few days ago. Here's the story...

First let me say this. The program ran fine 5 days ago with NO problems. Since then I have not updated my system, and NOTHING has changed.(Windows XP, the latest SP) All of my security settings were the same 5 days ago when this problem started. I have checked and rechecked my system settings and am at a loss.

Here's my problem.

Normally when I first click on the VAN icon, It gives me a brief "LOADING" screen with a status bar. Then a second later, the LOG-IN screen appears and all is working fine. 

What is happening NOW is when I start the program, it is hanging/freezing up on the "loading" screen and nothing happens:






I thought it was a server problem at first, but the program works fine on my Dad's system with no problems.

I am trying to contact Citi for help, but I don't think they will tell me anything more than I already know.

At first I thought it was a Flash player problem. But I tried Flash 8,9,10 at nothing worked. So that is not the problem.

I checked my security software and there are no problems there either.

I tried this with IE6, Net 7, and Firefox 3.06. Nothing.

So, I thought I would just download the program again and start all over. No dice. I can't download it from the server. (When you go to the Citi VAN website and click download, nothing happens in ANY browser.) So I can't get a new copy right now.

But wait, there's more. My dad's system is configured the SAME as mine. (Windows XP, the latest SP) I was able to download/run the program with no problems at all. So I tried copying the program from his system to mine. It did not fix the problem, It still hangs at the LOADING screen above. The program logs into the VAN server fine on his system, but won't on mine??

I tried shutting down ALL of my security/virus software and running the program. Still did not work and was still unable to download the program from the Citi VAN website.

Right now, I am at a loss. I have tried everything I can think of to fix this problem, but nothing works. I don't know what Citi will tell me. Probable something I already know or tried.

Is anyone who uses the Citi VAN program having problems like this? I'm beginning to think I am the only one. I tried Goggling the problem but nothing was found.

TOTALLY discouraged,
Scott


----------



## f-16

*Problem fixed.*

My IE6 was the problem. It was missing a number of key files/settings.

I installed IE7 and the VAN now works.


----------



## opus11

f-16 said:


> My IE6 was the problem. It was missing a number of key files/settings.
> 
> I installed IE7 and the VAN now works.



Thank you for sharing this information. I have the same problem for a while, I called citibank many times, and they transferred my calls to India for support. The guys in India knows nothing at all.

Buy following your path, I have solve me problem.

Thank you very much.


----------

